# lost eth0 after rebooting gentoo (netmount not loaded)

## cormega

so, i finally managed to get myself throug the first part of the installation and rebooted the system after installing GRUB. When i start up again and log in to MY gentoo system it won't load eth0 anymore, i read somewhere in the installation manual that PCMCIA users , like myself , usually didn't have to add eth0 to the default runlevel so i dropped that part - at first i suspected this to be the reason for eth0 not loading , so i added it to default runlevel to see if it worked out but at startup this is what happens :

*Starting eth0

*Bringing up eth0

* dchcp

*   eth0 does not exist

* ERROR : problem starting needed services

*            netmount was not started

during installation i also added: 

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

to the /etc/conf.d/net file - i don't know wheter or not this has anything to do with it ?

now as i am totally new to this i have no idea how to solve this problem . i'm guessing it has got something to do with the netmount service but other than that i can't figure out what to do , anybody got an idea ?Last edited by cormega on Sat Dec 24, 2005 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kadu

```
rc-update add netmount default
```

----------

## cormega

by the way i installed , and set my system up exactly as the example in the installation docs so it would be easier for me to solve problems if/when they occur. so if you have any questions about my system setup it's exactly like the one in the manual .. my PC is a old dell laptop with a celeron (coppermine 450mhz) processor and 128 mbs RAM

----------

## cormega

 *kadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add netmount default
> ```
> ...

 

got a message saying "* netmount already installed in runlevel default; skipping"

i had a feeling id had something to do with that though

----------

## Demonarch

The line "eth0 does not exist" gives a bit of hint about missing network-drivers. Does ifconfig show up anything about eth0?  Make sure that you have compiled the necessary pcmcia (I'm assuming that you are using a PCMCIA-NIC) and network-drivers to your kernel.

----------

## mmbrothers

As per the "eth0 not found" it appears as though the driver for your network card is not loading correctly.  Since you are using PCMCIA this could be caused by two different things, either pcmcia is not loading correctly or the network kernel module is not loading correctly.

First, make sure that your network module has been added to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Second, make sure that pcmcia has been added to your default runlevel. 

```
 rc-update add pcmcia default  
```

Also make sure that you emerged pcmcia during install.

----------

## cormega

 *Demonarch wrote:*   

> The line "eth0 does not exist" gives a bit of hint about missing network-drivers. Does ifconfig show up anything about eth0?  Make sure that you have compiled the necessary pcmcia (I'm assuming that you are using a PCMCIA-NIC) and network-drivers to your kernel.

 

ifconfig says : eth0 : error fetching interface information : Device not found

compiled the kernel with PCMCIA support and i emerged pcmcia-cs as the installation manual reccomended.. also added pcmcia tp default runlevel

----------

## cormega

 *mmbrothers wrote:*   

> As per the "eth0 not found" it appears as though the driver for your network card is not loading correctly.  Since you are using PCMCIA this could be caused by two different things, either pcmcia is not loading correctly or the network kernel module is not loading correctly.
> 
> First, make sure that your network module has been added to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> Second, make sure that pcmcia has been added to your default runlevel. 
> ...

 

sorry if i sound like a asshole here (  :Very Happy:  ), but how do i check if my network module is added to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## cormega

i am actually not sure how i can verify that pcmcia got emerged successfully during install either .. got any sweet commands for this too ? i appreciate all the help i've received so far and i think that if i continue to recieve this kind of support i wont have this problem for long

----------

## 1veedo

I ran into this as well.

Find out what your ethernet card is and make sure you compile it as a MODULE.  Add your module to autoload /etc/modules.autoload.d/yourkernel (or modprob it) and then try bringin up eth0.  If that doesn't work change your /etc/conf.d/net to

```
ace_eth0="dhcp"
```

And try again.   (you might also have to emerge dhcp.)

----------

## cormega

 *1veedo wrote:*   

> I ran into this as well.
> 
> Find out what your ethernet card is and make sure you compile it as a MODULE.  Add your module to autoload /etc/modules.autoload.d/yourkernel (or modprob it) and then try bringin up eth0.  If that doesn't work change your /etc/conf.d/net to
> 
> ```
> ...

 

compile my ethernet card as a module, ok . but how do i do this after compiling the kernel ? is it possible , as you might have noticed my gentoo experience is currently slim to none  :Wink:  so i cannot think of any way to do this right now.. and for the /etc/conf.d/net line, do i replace my old lines with that one or just add it? i haven't gotten the grip on modprobe yet either, but my NIC is a Xircom RealPort CardBus Ethernet 10/100...

----------

## chunderbunny

Did you manually configure your kernel or did you use genkernel? 

To compile your NIC driver as a module you need to follow Section 7c of the installation handbook and when you find the option that relates to your NIC driver press "m" to have it built as a module. Follow the instructions on compiling and installing a new kernel.

If you want to see which kernel modules have been loaded automatically use "lsmod" to display them.

----------

## xanas3712

I had this problem too recently and for me it was just the driver.  I hadn't rebooted the computer for quite awhile and had changed kernels and everything during that time.  I only rebooted because the latest nvidia driver finally wouldn't work because it was mismatched with the booted kernel.  

I just made sure to select the drivers I apparently had unselected in config and it started working again.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation network problem, so moved here

----------

## mmbrothers

One thing that might help is to boot the installation LiveCD and get the networking up and running.  Then run an lsmod and look for the name of the kernel module that supports your ethernet card by running:

```

lsmod 

```

The name should be obvious.  I cannot determine the name of the module based on the card name that you posted but it might be xirc2ps_cs.  If you cannot readily recognize the name of the networking see what modules depend on pcmcia_core (these modules will be listed in the used by column).

Once you know the name of the kernel module that gets your network card working, you can boot back into the installed system and type

```

modprobe <modulename> (make sure that you do not type the '.o' after the module name)

```

This should load the network driver.  Then you should be able to run

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

If all is configure properly in the /etc/conf.net script, your network connection should come up.  If not you should at least not get the eth0 not found error.

----------

## cormega

thanks guys , i've gotten a lot of great tips here and i will sit down and go through them soon.. i bet one of them will solve my problem.. right now i'm going to sit down and open som christmas presants soon .. its altmost 8 pm here and in norway we open the presants on the 24th  :Wink:  so once again; thanks for all the help i've gotten .. and merry christmas .. if there ara any more suggestions to how i can solve this problem , please post them anyways as it might help me sooner on .. i'll probably need help with some of the solutions once i get to working on my machine again too .. btw , i didn't use genkernel for compiling the kernel , no .. i used the manual kernel compilation process instead...

----------

## cormega

 *mmbrothers wrote:*   

> One thing that might help is to boot the installation LiveCD and get the networking up and running.  Then run an lsmod and look for the name of the kernel module that supports your ethernet card by running:
> 
> ```
> 
> lsmod 
> ...

 

great suggestion , i loaded with the livecd and found several modules that might be relevant, i.e. xircom_cb & pcmcia_core but when i try to load these in my own gentoo environment with f.ex. the command 

```
modprobe xircom_cb
```

i get this message : FATAL: Module xircom_cb not found.

so i've tried loading several modules with modprobe but none of these are found , any ideas to why this happens ? 

BTW , can i compile my kernel with the PCMCIA support i need as modules and copy it without having to emerge the programs i already have installed on my environment ? can i do this without having to configure GRUB again too ?

----------

## mmbrothers

My guess would be that maybe the pcmcia modules are not in the proper directory.

Did you run

```
make modules_install
```

when you compiled the kernel.  If so then you might try to find xircom_cb.o on your installation harddrive.  You can do this by

```

find / -name xircom_cb.o

```

It should appear in /lib/modules/<yourkernel>/pcmcia.  If it does not then you will need to change to your kernel source directory and type 'make modules_install'

----------

## urbanomad

I'm having the same exact problem, how do I know if I'm supposed to be using pcmcia or not?

edit:

I think I have an idea of what is going on.

I need to load the 3c59x module.

However, when I'm compiling the kernel, the compilation gets stopped when the modules are being built.

I see the line:

```
if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae 2.6.14-gentoo-r5; fi
```

It doesn't throw any kind of error, it just stops.

I'm using 2005.1-r1

----------

## mmbrothers

 *urbanomad wrote:*   

> I'm having the same exact problem, how do I know if I'm supposed to be using pcmcia or not?
> 
> edit:
> 
> I think I have an idea of what is going on.
> ...

 

You will only need PCMCIA if your card is a PCMCIA card; PCMCIA cards are mainly only found in laptops.

After you run "make modules_install" in the kernel source directory, does the 3c59x.o module appear in your module directory?

```

cd /lib/modules/<yourkernel>

find ./ -name 3c59x.o

```

If it finds the file then the module compiled correctly and is in the correct directory.  Then you just need to make sure that the 3c59x module is in the /etc/modules.autostart.d/<yourkernel> file.

----------

## urbanomad

no, the module is not there. It stops building the modules when it gets to that line I listed before, so something about that line is keeping it from being able to finish.

 *mmbrothers wrote:*   

>  *urbanomad wrote:*   I'm having the same exact problem, how do I know if I'm supposed to be using pcmcia or not?
> 
> edit:
> 
> I think I have an idea of what is going on.
> ...

 

----------

## mmbrothers

Is that the only line that it outputs?  If it is, then there are no modules to install.  Did "make" complete without any errors (that is did the kernel compile complete without any problems)?

Did you happen to build in 3c59x, in this case there will be no module.

----------

## urbanomad

Nevermind... I was just loading the wrong drivers.

Problem solved!

----------

